# Glass Dubble Sided Projector Screen



## delnor (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is a cool one that really works. If you want to make a cool video projection on a three way stage or just for a really cool effect. Try projecting onto a piece of fogged glass. If you have a stage with no real front like for a concert or somthing its a great effect because the audience can see the image from both sides at the same time using only one projector. If you cant afford glass get a piece of plexi-glass and cover it with a light coat of white elmers glue. Or a very light coat of a white water based paint.


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 6, 2003)

Can you give an example of how to use this technique? Like what time would you use this?


----------



## delnor (Mar 6, 2003)

Like I said, for a concert or an awards type show, it is a great effect because the audience cna see through the glass and see the projection at the same time. I am not suggesting you should use it for a play or anything. Its just a cool thing when you are looking for cool effects.


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 6, 2003)

OOOOOOOHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol now I get it. Have the glass like out in the middle of the stage or the side and have something behind it like a wall. Ok now that makes sense. I thought have the projector and glass where you can't see them or somthing like that. ok thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## delnor (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah, you don't even need a wall behind it actually because you will be able to see the image on the glass. Thats why you need fogged glass.


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah true.


----------

